# nissan sentra rear center reflector



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can buy a new rear center reflector for my 99 sentra? i dont want an OEM. i want a painted one. like this guys.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/693044/2

i cant seem to find where people get them. any help would be greatly appriciated.

btw. i really dont want to paint it.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

Liuspeed Tuning


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

hey thnx for the link, unfortunitly they dont have what i am looking for.  

what i am going for is the 200sx rear look. Im not a big fan of the "cyclopse" thing


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

did you check ebay.. or just go onto google and search 200sx rear converstion tail-lights or something. your answer is out there just finding it is the problem


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

ohhh i'm so sorry, apparently i can't read. i thought you were asking for the clear corners, lol. please don't get altezzas 
smoked tails>altezzas


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

paint it yourself, its not that hard, i did it few years ago and it came out looking very nice


----------

